# جوجل ابرث الحديد مع شرح مفصل بالصورررر



## malak_adel_4 (31 يوليو 2009)

اكتشف الارض مع
Google Earth 

إذا كنت تريد معرفة المزيد عن موقع معين فإن غوغل ايرث يضع المعلومات الجغرافية في العالم في متناول يدك
فهو يحلق بك الى اي مكان في العالم بمجرد تشغيل البرنامج وتحريك الماوس فمن خلاله تستطيع البحث عن المستشفيات والمطاعم والمدارس واكتشاف المدينة التي تسكنها او اي مدينة تريد البحث عنها .

Google Earth ماهو
هو برنامج معد من قبل شركه قوقل المعروفة تقوم بعرض الكرة الارضية عن طريق الاقمار الصناعية ولاكن ليست مباشر انما التقطت ووضعت في قاعده البيانات التابعة لشركة وهذه هي فكرة عمل البرنامج قاعده بيانات زودت بالمعلومات والصور يقوم مستخدم بالاستفسار عن المعلومات التي يريدها.

ماهي النسخ المتوفرة للبرنامج؟
Google Earth
Google Earth Plus في السنة20$
Google Earth Pro في السنة 400$

Google Earth Free :
تتمتع ببعض خدمات قوقل ايرث وليست جميعها وهي مايحتاجه المستخدم من المعلومات من استفسارات واكتشافات وغالبا ما يستخدم في التخطيط لرحلة او البحث عن تجارة ويقدم مساعده ودعم عن طريق الموقع فقط ولاكن درجة وضوح الصور وسرعة عرض الصور اقل من اشتراك plus-pro.

Google Earth Plus:
معد للاستعمال الشخصي وهي تعتبر نسخة محسنة من قوقل الارض برسوم اشتراك 20 دولار في السنة والذي يعطي سرعة في الاداء ودعم جهاز GPS وبعض الادوات الملاحية والتخطيط وقراءة البيانات المستورده من معالجة النقاط اي الملفات التي تم حفظها واستردادها .ويقدم دعم للعملاء عن طريق البريد الالكتروني وليس الشبكة.

طريقة الاشتراك في 
Google Earth Plus:
1.تحميل برنامج قوقل ايرث المجاني.
2.من قائمة Help اختر Upgrade to Google Earth Plus 
3. اتبع التعليمات الانهاء عملية الاشتراك.







Google Earth Pro:
معد الاستخدامات التجاريه والفنية بحيث يتم الاستفاده منه من قبل الشركات والمؤسسات التجارية والدوله والقطاع الخاص...الخ
ورسوم الاشتراك بـ400 دولار في السنة ويميز هذه الخدمة اداء اسرع في اكتشاف التضاريس محسن لطباعة وادوات تعليق اضافية وادوات قياس اضافية (متر مربع.ميل.قطر الخ) يتيح لك قياس الاماكن بدقة من حيث المساحة والطول والعديد من الميزات والخدمات.ويقدم دعم للعملاء عن طريق الايميل والهاتف
(يمكن تجربة المنتج لمدة 7 ايام فقط مجانا)
امثلة لمستخدمين 

Google Earth Pro: 

1. العقارات
يستفيد اصحاب العقارات بتوفير الجهد والوقت والمال في البحث عن الاماكن الحيوية للعقار واعطاء دراسة تحليليه عن الموقع ومدى اهميتة وماهو نوع الاستثمار اي ان العقارات في موقع تخلتف عن موقع اخر وهذه نظره يفهمها العقاريون.










2. الهندسة المعمارية
يقدم Google Earth Pro لشركات الهندسة المعمارية هدف واحد وهو سرعة تحليل البيانات الجغرافية للعملاء قبل البدء في تنفيذ المشاريع حيث اصبح بالامكان فهم التضاريس المحيطة وقياس ابعاد قطعة والا ستفاده من قربها الى ضواحي المحيطة بها.









3. التأمين 
يعطي لشركات التأمين معلومات شامله عن الاماكن التي تكثر فيها المخاطر حيث يوفر عليها الوقت والجهد في جلب المعلومات عن الاماكن التي تكثر فيها المخاطر التضاريسية مثل وحدة سكنية من قرب زلازل وفيضانات. 







4.المراقبة 
بالاستعانة ببعض الادوات يمكن المراقبة على اكثر الاماكن خطر مثل الاماكن الصناعية والنفطية.







5.اجهزة الاعلام 
حيث يتم الاستفاده منه في تحديد مكان الحادثة او صور للحادثة مثل حرب العراق يحث يتم الاستعانة ببعض الصور لاعطاء تقرير عن الحدث.







6.العقارات السكنية 
يستفيد المستثمرين في العقار اعطاء معلومات عن بعض الميزات للعقارات المتوفرة لديهم مثل الخدمات ومراكز التسويق والحدائق والمدارس المتوفر من قرب الموقع العقاري.







والكثير .......

شرح طريقة استخدام البرنامج وشرح بعض القوائم المهمة فيه:
عند تشغيل البرنامج يقوم بالاتصال بالقاعدة البيانات التابعة لشركة(يتطلب الاتصال بالانترنت)
يتمتع البرنامج بسهولة التعامل ولا يوجد فيه بعض التعقيدات وقمت بشرح بأغلب القاوئم:
tools





 



من أهم ماقامت باضافتة في الاصدار الجديد:
1.قامت باضافة بعض الادوات واضافة ميزة شريط الادوات ليسهل الوصول اليها.
2.اضافة خصائص وميزات في التحكم في البوصلة وادوات التحريك.
3.امكانية اظهار واخفاء ادوات التحريك لرؤية افضل. 
4.اضافة بعض الطبقات وبعض الفلاتر لطبقات.
5.تحسين الجرافيك 3D للمباني حيث تم تصويرها باكثر واقعية اي تصوير الطوب والزجاج باكثر واقعية.
(لاحظ الفرق)










متنسوش طبعا ردودكم على الموضوع
ودة رابط التحميل 
اضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

راااااااااائع يا عادل

ميررررررسى ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------

